# Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz



## pjm (7. April 2007)

Hallo....
ich habe da ein Verständnisproblem mit dem Fischereigesetz in Niedersachsen.

Folgendes:
Ich habe eigentlich immer nur auf den Kanaren und ab und zu in Dänemark geangelt.
Hier in DE hab ich keinen Fischereischein.
Nun steht da im Gesetz:
_Abschnitt 4_
*Die Fischerei in Küstengewässern* § 16​
(1) In den Küstengewässern ist der Fisch- und Krebsfang frei.
(2) Küstengewässer sind die Küstengewässer im Sinne des Wasserrechts.
(3) Die in der *Anlage l* zu diesem Gesetz aufgeführten Gewässer gelten im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ebenfalls als Küstengewässer. Soweit an ihnen nach dem bisherigen Recht ein Fischereirecht besteht, bleibt der Berechtigte im bisherigen Umfang zur Fischerei befugt. Gegen Beeinträchtigungen seines Rechts stehen ihm die Rechte aus § 1004 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches zu.

Und in Anlage 1 steht:
zu § 16 Abs. 3) Die folgenden Gewässer gelten als Küstengewässer im Sinne
dieses Gesetzes:
Elbe unterhalb der Landesgrenze gegen Hamburg,
Oste unterhalb der nördlichen Grenzen der Feldmark Oberndorf,
Weser unterhalb der Landesgrenze gegen Bremen, (Grenze der Stadt Bremen),
Hunte unterhalb der Verbindungslinie der Deichscharten bei Huntebrück,
Ems unterhalb der Papenburger Schleuse,
Leda unterhalb des Sperrwerks.

Darf ich nun an die Elbe bei Over und einfach angeln ?

Ich hatte gelesen das viele Abschnitte irgendwelchen Angelvereinen gehört und die wiederum wollen ja einen Angelschein sehen.

Das Problem ist einfach, das ich keine Zeit hab einen Lehrgang zumachen und ich hier in DE auch nur 1-2 mal im Jahr angeln will, wenn denn mal Zeit da ist.

Kann mir da mal jemand helfen ?

Danke im voraus...

Gruß Joerg


----------



## esox_105 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

... nichts desto Trotz ist an den Küstengewässern Niedersachsens ein Fischereischein Pflicht.


----------



## Stefan6 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Moin#h 
Darfste ohne Fischereischein nicht angeln.*Frei* bedeutet nur,das jeder der im Besitz des Fischereischeins ist,dort angeln darf.
Ohne Fischereischein geht nix in Deutschland.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Die Pflicht zur Sportfischerprüfung ist NICHT in Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetzen verankert!!!!

Geangelt werden kann an Vereins- oder Verbandsfreien Gewässern nach erwerb eines Küstenfischereischeines- 8oder sonstiger Tageskarten für Binnengewässer) sonst gilts als Fischwilderei.

Es dürfte sich aber als schwierig erweisen, ein Vereins- oder Verbandsfreies Gewässer zu finden.|rolleyes


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Moin#h
> ....
> Ohne Fischereischein geht nix in *Deutschland*.


Stimmt nicht mehr so ganz,Ohne Fischereischein gibt es u.a. den Tourischein in MeckPom und das fischereischeinfreie Beangeln auf Friedfische in Brandenburg. Wobei die Gewässerkarten auch dort gekauft werden müssen plus Fischereiabgabe.


----------



## Aalkoenig (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Was bedeutet dieses denn in Deutsch??

* Weser unterhalb der Landesgrenze gegen Bremen, (Grenze der Stadt Bremen)


Heisst das in Hochdeutsch, das ich die Weser bis zur Grenze der Stadt Bremen befischen darf??Verstehe ich das richtig??

Gruss Aalkoenig #c
*


----------



## Stefan6 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht mehr so ganz,Ohne Fischereischein gibt es u.a. den Tourischein in MeckPom und das fischereischeinfreie Beangeln auf Friedfische in Brandenburg. Wobei die Gewässerkarten auch dort gekauft werden müssen plus Fischereiabgabe.


Da hab ich nicht dran gedacht.
Nur meine Meinung ist, Fischereischeinplicht.Ansonsten nix mit Angeln.#6


----------



## pjm (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen antworten.

Das ist ja ein Ding das man für jegliches Angeln einen Fischereischein braucht....

Und dann Gesetze die so formuliert sind, das man sie nicht versteht.....

Ich glaub ich fahr dann morgen lieber nach Dänemark....

Gruß JE

PS.: grundsätzlich finde ich einen Angelschein ja in Ordnung, aber 30 Std. empfinde ich als recht lang


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Es besteht grundsätzlich Fischereischeinpflicht. Den niedersächsischen Fischereischein bekommst du aber nur, wenn du 
durch die Sportfischerprüfung die Sachkunde nachweist - oder ihn schon viele viele Jahr hast.

Der Begriff unterhalb bedeutet nicht auf den Karte unten. Unterhalb in diesem Sinne sind die Unterläufe der Flüsse. Also vom Meer rückwärts zu diesen Grenzen


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

@stefan6
weißt du, wenn wenigstens die hälfte der lehrgänge darin bestehen würde, mit erfahrenen anglern ans wasser zu gehen und dort zu lernen, dann würde ich es begrüßen, aber nur trocken stoff zu lernen und doch nicht viel zu verinnerlichen, das macht keinen guten angler aus. keiner meiner bekannten, die in den letzten jahren den fischereischein gemacht haben, und das in verschiedenen bundesländern, hat wirklich viel praktisches wissen von montage- und köderwahl, von drilldosierung, vom vorsichtigen abhaken des fisches usw. gelernt. das waidgerechte töten des fisches wurde mir von diesen "frischlingen" auf 3 verschiedene arten gezeigt, alle 3 nicht falsch, aber eben unterschiedlich.
ich kenne eigentlich keinen angler mit fischereischein, der behaupten kann, sein anglerisches können bei den fischereischeinlehrgängen bekommen zu haben. darstellung/ prüfung des anglerischen könnens/wissens/ verständnisses ja- teure lehrgänge nein! das ist meine meinung dazu. und da die erfahrung des fischereischeinfreien friedfischangelns in brandenburg wohl keine ausgelösten großen fischwildereien gezeigt haben sondern nach eigenem beobachten wieder wesentlich mehr das miteinander angeln gehen von vater & sohn, jung & alt gefördert wurde, kann ich persönlich diese maßnahme nur begrüßen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Unterschreibe leopards Statement voll und ganz!!
Gut gebrüllt, Löwe (äääh, Leopard)!!


----------



## Stefan6 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @stefan6
> weißt du, wenn wenigstens die hälfte der lehrgänge darin bestehen würde, mit erfahrenen anglern ans wasser zu gehen und dort zu lernen, dann würde ich es begrüßen, aber nur trocken stoff zu lernen und doch nicht viel zu verinnerlichen, das macht keinen guten angler aus. keiner meiner bekannten, die in den letzten jahren den fischereischein gemacht haben, und das in verschiedenen bundesländern, hat wirklich viel praktisches wissen von montage- und köderwahl, von drilldosierung, vom vorsichtigen abhaken des fisches usw. gelernt. das waidgerechte töten des fisches wurde mir von diesen "frischlingen" auf 3 verschiedene arten gezeigt, alle 3 nicht falsch, aber eben unterschiedlich.
> ich kenne eigentlich keinen angler mit fischereischein, der behaupten kann, sein anglerisches können bei den fischereischeinlehrgängen bekommen zu haben. darstellung/ prüfung des anglerischen könnens/wissens/ verständnisses ja- teure lehrgänge nein! das ist meine meinung dazu. und da die erfahrung des fischereischeinfreien friedfischangelns in brandenburg wohl keine ausgelösten großen fischwildereien gezeigt haben sondern nach eigenem beobachten wieder wesentlich mehr das miteinander angeln gehen von vater & sohn, jung & alt gefördert wurde, kann ich persönlich diese maßnahme nur begrüßen.


Das nicht viel Praxis gelehrt wird in den Lehrgängen kenn ich auch.Mir hat keiner was gezeigt wie man dies und das macht.Hab ich mir alles selbst beigebracht durch lesen von Fachbüchern(Pc hab ich erst seit 2004)
Aber heute liest wohl kaum noch jemand Fachbücher.#c 
Na mal abwarten bis in Brandenburg erste Gewässer platt geangelt sind#q
Glaub nicht,das da jemand Nachts kontrolliert und schaut wer doch Raubfische angelt.
vater und Sohn ist ja auch schö,aber die Osteuropäischen Kormorane haben auf so eine Regelung doch nur gewartet#d


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

das problem des plattangelns besteht bei uns eher an vereinsgewässern. die "freien" gewässer haben eher das problem, daß durch angler fast nur raubfische entnommen werden und damit kaum befischungsdruck auf friedfische besteht und durch immer mehr zunehmenden raubfischmangel dann eine überpopulation an friedfischen entsteht. ich hab zwar nur von den fischern der umliegenden gewässer etwas gehört, aber dort gab es bisher keine/kaum probleme.


----------



## Stefan6 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Hier war es selbst an freien Gewässern so,das Friedfisch wie auch Raubfisch beangelt wurde und auch alles mitgenommen wurde.Egal ob Mindestmaß oder nicht.


----------



## nava (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

moin zusammen,

nur mal so zur info an alle "Nicht Niedersachsen"
Niedersachsen ist das einzige Bundesland in dem man "KEINEN" Fischereischein braucht!!!!!!!!!! 
Was jedoch nicht bedeutet, dass jeder der möchte einfach losgeht und angelt.
Der Fischereischein, der gemeint ist, ist der offizielle Lappen den man bei den Ordnungsämtern Gemeinden etc erhält, und nur dieser ist damit gemeint......
In Niedersachsen benötigt man, wie überall auch die Sportfischerprüfung. Danach kann man überall mit diesem Nachweis und dem Perso angeln gehn, natürlich mit der entsprechenden Erlaubniskarte. 
An der Küste gilt das auch. Kommt man jedoch nach Schleswig Holstein oder Mec Pom, braucht man dann wieder den offiziellen Schein, den man bei den Behörden erhält.
In NDS und SH benötigt man für das Fischen an der Küste KEINEN Erlaubnisschein. In Mec Pom jedoch wieder.
Alles klar????!!!

Gruss nava


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

@nava
Das bringt dann doch aber nur für denjenigen Vorteile, der ausschließlich in Niedersachsen angelt, denn so bald man in ein anderes Bundesland zum Angeln geht, benötigt man den Fischereischein, um eine Erlaubniskarte zu bekommen. Und da der Tröt-Ersteller ja keinen Nachweis über die Sportfischerprüfung hat, hilft ihm das Prozedere in NS also nichts.
Wie ist es denn überhaupt, wird der Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung der anderen Bundesländer denn anerkannt? Mal angenommen, ein Angler aus Bayern, der dort seine Prüfung gemacht hat, besitzt ein Ferienhaus in NS und angelt auch nur dort in den Ferien, wird dessen Prüfungsnachweis anerkannt?


----------



## esox_105 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @nava
> Das bringt dann doch aber nur für denjenigen Vorteile, der ausschließlich in Niedersachsen angelt, denn so bald man in ein anderes Bundesland zum Angeln geht, benötigt man den Fischereischein, um eine Erlaubniskarte zu bekommen. Und da der Tröt-Ersteller ja keinen Nachweis über die Sportfischerprüfung hat, hilft ihm das Prozedere in NS also nichts.
> Wie ist es denn überhaupt, wird der Nachweis der Sportfischerprüfung der anderen Bundesländer denn anerkannt? Mal angenommen, ein Angler aus Bayern, der dort seine Prüfung gemacht hat, besitzt ein Ferienhaus in NS und angelt auch nur dort in den Ferien, *wird dessen Prüfungsnachweis anerkannt?*


 

Ja, in Niedersachsen ist man etwas toleranter ...


----------



## Knispel (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Knispel (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Hier war es selbst an freien Gewässern so,das Friedfisch wie auch Raubfisch beangelt wurde und auch alles mitgenommen wurde.Egal ob Mindestmaß oder nicht.


 
Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor , an der freien Weser hier in Bremen ist es nicht anders.


----------



## Aalkoenig (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Möchte mal höflichst an meine Frage auf seite 1 dieses Tröööds erinnern


Gruss Aalkoenig


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Thema Schein in Niedersachsen rechtliche (leider theoretische) Grundlage (immer alles ohne Gewähr!!!)


> § 57
> (1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft (§§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein *oder* einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen.



Das Problem in der Praxis:
Ohne Prüfung/Schein wirst Du auch in Niedersachsen nirgends einen Erlaubnisschein (Tages/Wochen/Jahreskarte) kriegen, da praktisch alle beangelbaren Gewässer dem Verband gehören, der die Prüfung/Schein als Voraussetzung zum Erwerb des Erlaubnisscheines vorschreibt.


Im Urlaub (genanntes Beispiel Ferienhaus) wird jeder Fischereischein aus einem anderen Bundesland in einem anderen Bundesland (ob mit oder ohne Prüfung) anerkannt. Da gibts eine entsprechende Vereinbarung aller Bundesländer.

Schwieriger wird es bei einem Umzug in ein anderes Bundesland. Dort gelten dann je nach Bundesland verschiedene Richtlinien, die zudem von der austellenden Behörde (Gemeinde/Stadt) nochmals unterschiedlich ausgelegt werden könn(t)en. Also bloss kein Streit mit dem Beamten vor Ort anfangen ))

Gerade Niedersachsen scheint nach Hörensagen da relativ strikt vorzugehen und einen Schein oft nur nach erneuter Prüfung in Niedersachsen auszustellen (Boardsuche benutzen, gibts verschiedene Beispiele dazu).

Die wollen da wohl dem Verband ein paar Teuros in die Tasche wirtschaften helfen.

Kommt aber auch drauf an, in welchem Bundesland man seine ursprüngliche Prüfung gemacht hat. Die "relativ strengen" aus Bayern oder B - W werden oft anerkannt, andere eher auch mal nicht.

Dank der Föderalismusreform wird sich an dem Trauerspiel wohl auch auf absehbare Zeit nichts ändern.........


----------



## honeybee (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

@Leopard

Schau mal hier http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/sonderregelungen_fisch2004.html


----------



## Knispel (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Also Thomas, die Bremer Prüfung wird ohne weiteres in Niedersachsen anerkannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Kann durchaus sein, wie gesagt, hängt auch immer von der ausstellenden Behörde vor Ort ab.

Das war auch nicht auf Niedersachsen alleine bezogen.


----------



## b&z_hunter (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Ja, in Niedersachsen ist man etwas toleranter ...



In Brandenburg noch viel mehr|supergri

Hoch leben die Scheine die keiner braucht.


----------



## esox_105 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*



b&z_hunter schrieb:


> In Brandenburg noch viel mehr|supergri
> 
> Hoch leben die Scheine die keiner braucht.


 

... ist schon richtig, aber um die Spinnrute zu schwingen, braucht man doch wieder einen ...


----------



## Knispel (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

@ Aalkoenig
Also für das Küstengewässer Weser brauchst Du auf jeden Fall einen Erlaubnisschein. Dieser wird aber nur vom Fischereiamt Bremerhaven nach absolvierten Sachkundenachweis, also Prüfung ausgegeben.
Hier kannste alles nachlesen :
http://www.lfvbremen.de/
steht unter Infos zur Fischerei.


----------



## b&z_hunter (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

da hast du natürlich RECHT|supergri


----------



## esox_105 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*



b&z_hunter schrieb:


> da hast du natürlich RECHT|supergri


 

... sag ich doch ... 

Also ist das auch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes ... :m


----------



## b&z_hunter (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Ja natürlich aber ich denke das man da auch unter bestimmten Umständen was ändern müßte ich meine jetzt aber nicht generell.:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

In Niedrsachsen reicht an freien Küstengewässern der Personalausweis. Freie Küstengewässer sind eben auch die Tidenbereiche der großen Flüsse, bis wohin ist gesondert geregelt. 
Anders sieht es aus mit nicht freien Gewässer. Vereine oder Pachtgemeinschaften, die dem VDSF angeschlossen sind, verlangen die Sportfischerprüfung. Genauso sieht es aus um auf den Gemeinden den Landesfischereischein zu erwerben. 

Uli


----------



## nava (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

@ leopard
1. hat der Ersteller meines Erachtens konkret nach Niedersachsen gefragt
2. wollte ich nur die rechtliche Situation in NDS klarstellen, da ja einige meinten es bestehe Fischereischeinpflicht.
3. bin ich der Meinung, dass man ohne Prüfung ( wie sinnlos diese Lehrgänge für manche manchmal auch scheinen mögen, in HRO kannste den Lehrgang incl. Prüfung in 3 std machen) nicht ans Wasser sollte.

Und der einzige Vorteil in NDS besteht darin, dass du die 30€ für den Schein sparen kannst, da alles andere gleich ist.

@ sundvogel
+ dem nachweis über die Prüfung

möchte das ganze aber hier nicht als Belehrung verstanden wissen, sondern nur zur Info für alle beitragen

gruss nava


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. April 2007)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Im März 2003 erhielt ich eine Information vom Staatlichem Fischereiamt in Bremerhaven:

_Auf Ihrer Webseite zu den Ausführungsbestimmungen zum Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetz ist Ihnen unter V. Fischereischein 1. Fischerei in Küstengewässern ein Fehler unterlaufen. _
_Seit 1981 gibt es das dort erwähnte Fischereischeingesetz nicht mehr und seitdem ist für jeden Deutschen der Fischfang in den niedersächschischen Küstengewässern ohne Fischereischein möglich._
_Dieser ist nur, und in Verbindung mit einem Erlaubnisschein, der hier gelöst werden kann, notwendig beim Fischen in der Unterweser nördlich der Grenze des Bundeslandes Bremen. _
_Diese Fischereischein- und -erlaubnisscheinpflicht endet auf der linken Weserseite auf der Linie, die zwischen den Kirchtürmen Blexen und Wulsdorf(Bremerhaven) gezogen wird und auf der rechten Seite ist dies die Linie, die zwischen den Kirchtürmen Langwarden und Cappel gezogen wird._ 


http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/niedersachsen/ns_ausf_fg.html



Bitte schön.

Übrigens hätte man das auch über die Boardsuche finden können.

Von der Weser bis zur Elbe, von dem Harz bis an das Meer,
stehen Niedersachsens Söhne, eine feste Burg und Wehr.
Fest wie unsere Eichen halten alle Zeit wir stand,
wenn Stürme brausen übers Deutsche Vaterland.
Wir sind die Niedersachsen, sturmfest und erdverwachsen,
Heil Herzog Widukind Stamm.



Uli


----------



## Honko (7. August 2012)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*

Ich checks immernoch nicht.
Also gehe ich nun recht in der Annahme, das ich in den "freien Gewässern" (z.B. Küstengewässer) in NDS keinen *Erlaubnisschein* benötige (Fischereischein ist vorhanden)?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. August 2012)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*



Honko schrieb:


> Ich checks immernoch nicht.
> Also gehe ich nun recht in der Annahme, das ich in den "freien Gewässern" (z.B. Küstengewässer) in NDS keinen *Erlaubnisschein* benötige (Fischereischein ist vorhanden)?


 
Du benötigst an den Küstengewässern sogar noch nicht einmal ein Fischereischein, da langt schon der Personalausweis.

Ich habe diese Frage mal beim Ministerium gestellt und diese Antwort bekommen:



> Gemäß § 16 des Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetzes (Nds. FischG) ist in den Küstengewässern der Fisch- und Krebsfang frei. Küstengewässer (im Sinne des Wasserrechts) sind - verkürzt dargestellt - das Küstenmeer und die in der Anlage 1 zum Nds. FischG aufgeführten Gewässer. Die Fischereischeinpflicht für die Küstengewässer ist nach dem Gesetz über den Fischereischein ab dem 01.01.1982 entfallen.
> 
> § 57 Nds. FischG besagt, dass ein Fischereischein oder ein Personalausweis auf Verlangen dem Polizeibeamten ... vorzulegen ist. Daraus ergibt sich, dass der Fischereischein hier lediglich der Identitätsfeststellung dient. Verpflichtend ist der Fischereierlaubnisschein, da ohne diesem der Verdacht der Fischwilderei (§ 293 StGB) im Raume steht.  Als Beispiel für eine Fischereischeinpflicht führe ich hier § 5 Absatz 1 des Hamburgischen Fischereigesetzes an: "Wer den Fischfang ausübt, muss im Besitz eines Fischereischeins ... sein. Der Fischereischein ist beim Fischfang mitzuführen und auf Verlangen den zur Fischereiaufsicht befugten oder den Polizeivollzugsbeamten vorzuzeigen". Ein Verstoß gegen diese Bestimmung stellt aber lediglich eine Ordnugnswidrigkeit dar.
> Da in anderen Bundesländern eine Fischereischeinpflicht besteht, ist der Erwerb für die Einwohner Niedersachsen notwendig, die in anderen Bundesländern fischen wollen. Diese Voraussetzung schafft § 59 Nds. FischG.
> Aus fischereirechtlicher Sicht ist es folglich nicht erforderlich, einen Fischereischein oder Fischereierlaubnisschein für die Küstengewässer zu besitzen. (Ausnahme: Weser aufgrund eines bestehenden Fischereirechts!) Im Geltungsbereich des Seefischereigesetzes (SeeFischG) gilt dies nicht für die erwerbsmäßige Fischerei - siehe § 1 a Absatz 1 SeeFischG. Tier- und naturschutzrechtliche Einschränkungen finden hier keine Bewertung - ich verweise aber auf das Gesetz über den Nationalpark "Niedersächsisches Wattenmeer".


----------



## BERND2000 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*



pjm schrieb:


> Hallo....
> ich habe da ein Verständnisproblem mit dem Fischereigesetz in Niedersachsen.
> 
> Folgendes:
> ...


 
Ist es Dier nun klarer geworden ?
Ich denke kaum.

Du brauchst in Niedersachsen in den freien Küstengewässern keinen Schein.

Nicht den Fischereischein, keinen Angelschein, lediglich einen Ausweis und das Wissen, was Du benötigst um vorschriftsmäßig zu handeln.
Die freien Gewässer sind nun aber nicht der Brüller.


Prüfung hin Prüfung her, genau solche Sachen kann man da erklärt bekommen, das ist der Sinn der Lehrgänge.
(Die ersten Antworten sind einfach nur falsch)

Fischen lehrnt man auch selbst, da brauchts keinen Lehrgang.
Grundsätzliches (wie auch deine Frage) ist/sollte Lehrstoff sein.

Versuch Dier mal die Zeit für einen Lehrgang zu nehmen, aber höre Dich um wo.
Nicht Jeder hat immer Zeit, das ist doch wohl normal.
Wir leben in einer Welt des Schichtdienstes und der Termine, das ist normal.
Lehrgang und Prüfung sind zweierlei Dinge.


----------



## Honko (9. August 2012)

*AW: Verständnis Problem Niedersachsen Fischereigesetz*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Du benötigst an den Küstengewässern sogar noch nicht einmal ein Fischereischein, da langt schon der Personalausweis.
> 
> Ich habe diese Frage mal beim Ministerium gestellt und diese Antwort bekommen:



Vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------

